# Forum names



## Norrin Radd (May 10, 2016)

a lot of people on here have their actual name as a user name ,but there is also a lot that have user names that are not in any way their own name .
 take mine ,i was originally on here as the poacher but i really wasnt happy with it ,it came about because i was listening to a song called the poacher when i joined the site . 
 my user name now is that of one of my favourite super heroes .
 so whats the reason behind your user name ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 10, 2016)

I did wonder why I hadn't noticed your name sooner; always liked the silver surfer. 

Mine is a statement on my driving accuracy....


----------



## ruff-driver (May 10, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I did wonder why I hadn't noticed your name sooner; always liked the silver surfer. 

*Mine is a statement on my driving accuracy.*...
		
Click to expand...

Snap


----------



## Odvan (May 10, 2016)

Probably one of the worst defenders ever to be capped by Brazil.

Went straight into my starting line up on Pro Evolution Soccer at our weekly curry and PES nights back in the late 90s. He was just a lump that excelled in battering people, if he could catch em...

 That's it really.


----------



## bluewolf (May 10, 2016)

Mine's a mash up of those cool 80's kids TV series about jellyflopters.. BLUE Thunder and Air WOLF....

And if you believe that you'll believe anything...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2016)

I have delusions of being a good driver of the ball


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 10, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Mine's a mash up of those cool 80's kids TV series about jellyflopters.. BLUE Thunder and Air WOLF....

And if you believe that you'll believe anything...
		
Click to expand...

Aye, Mine is because I live in Lincoln and I am a quaker


----------



## Odvan (May 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Aye, Mine is because I live in Lincoln and I am a quaker 

Click to expand...

 :whoo:


----------



## Tongo (May 10, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I have delusions of being a good driver of the ball   

Click to expand...

Just out of interest, why the piccie of Brad Faxon as an avatar?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 10, 2016)

Names Phil and I used to play an  online game called Quake
You didnt shoot your enemies, you Fragged them.

So my Quake Handle was PhilTheFragger and it stuck


----------



## Tongo (May 10, 2016)

Mine's an adaption of my surname used plentifully by people when I was at school and college.


----------



## Region3 (May 10, 2016)

When I joined I used to play pool. For county purposes the country was split into 7 regions and Leicestershire played in Region 3.

I don't play any more, and they also had a re-shuffle moving Leics into the new Region 8, so not very apt now but hey ho.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2016)

I was in the middle of a GoT series when I joined and he is my favourite character. I also thought it might make people smile when I posted.


----------



## Slab (May 10, 2016)

It's a predictive auto-correct on a particular phone a few folks had in the office at that time so I got lots of texts etc to Slab


----------



## jdpjamesp (May 10, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Names Phil and I used to play an  online game called Quake
You didnt shoot your enemies, you Fragged them.

So my Quake Handle was PhilTheFragger and it stuck
		
Click to expand...

That takes me back!!! Someone at uni ported Quake server to run on the Cray. Cue 64 player death match on the traditional levels. Complete carnage. Fragfest!


----------



## jdpjamesp (May 10, 2016)

I used to go by the handle Cringer (Battlecat's real name in Heman), but had to take something more professional for work related stuff and I can't be remembering multiple usernames.


----------



## HowlingGale (May 10, 2016)

I had a really hot, dodgy curry the night before I joined the forum.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Just out of interest, why the piccie of Brad Faxon as an avatar?
		
Click to expand...

Good spot, you are the first person to recognise him. Just simply because I've been told in the past I look like him. Sort of posted as a joke waiting for someone to ask which big trophy I'd won


----------



## GB72 (May 10, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			a lot of people on here have their actual name as a user name ,but there is also a lot that have user names that are not in any way their own name .
 take mine ,i was originally on here as the poacher but i really wasnt happy with it ,it came about because i was listening to a song called the poacher when i joined the site . 
 my user name now is that of one of my favourite super heroes .
 so whats the reason behind your user name ?
		
Click to expand...

Wondered why you chose the Silver Surfer.

Mine is just initials and year of birth, boring


----------



## Hobbit (May 10, 2016)

I am 4'7" tall, and I have red hair and hairy feet.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I am 4'7" tall, and I have red hair and hairy feet.
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen much hair on your head Brian


----------



## chrisd (May 10, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Good spot, you are the first person to recognise him. Just simply because I've been told in the past I look like him. Sort of posted as a joke waiting for someone to ask which big trophy I'd won 

Click to expand...

no way that would work Gordon - we've all seen your chipping!!:smirk:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2016)

chrisd said:



			no way that would work Gordon - we've all seen your chipping!!:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I do well on courses that put a premium on long game  :thup:


----------



## fripnchips (May 10, 2016)

A friend mine got so drunk when we where younger couldn't say my name (Philip) it came out as Frip which has stuck ever since. and I like chips...


----------



## irip (May 10, 2016)

Mine is simply my initial followed by the first part of my surname, lucky i am not barry ollocks i suppose.


----------



## Qwerty (May 10, 2016)

Mine is due to me being a bit Fick!... When I signed up I wasn't exactly internet savvy and thought I'd have to sign in each time, Hence the easy to remember username.




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Aye, Mine is because I live in Lincoln and I am a quaker 

Click to expand...

Glyn.. Will you be making the trip to Broadhurst Park/ FCUM Next year after your promotion??


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2016)

Mines is my Christian and middle names and I'm number 1 son.The avatar suit my personality


----------



## john0 (May 10, 2016)

My name is Tony.


----------



## bluewolf (May 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Aye, Mine is because I live in Lincoln and I am a quaker 

Click to expand...

I ask one bloody question.... What was I supposed to think? You're a bit weird and you don't really drink.. All the evidence pointed to it....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 10, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I am 4'7" tall, and I have red hair and hairy feet.
		
Click to expand...

This is true,


----------



## spongebob59 (May 10, 2016)

HID bought me a Spongebob driver cover one xmas so all the guys at the club started calling me that.
Don't know where the 59 bit came from, think SB may have been taken  so had to add something else ?

Can I change it ?


----------



## SocketRocket (May 10, 2016)

I was going through a bout of them at the time.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 10, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I ask one bloody question.... What was I supposed to think? You're a bit weird and you don't really drink.. All the evidence pointed to it.... 

Click to expand...

To be fair, I've also assumed this but have never mentioned it.....


----------



## bluewolf (May 10, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			To be fair, I've also assumed this but have never mentioned it.....
		
Click to expand...

Tact and subtlety are not skills that I'm particularly blessed with....


----------



## rosecott (May 10, 2016)

I live in Rose Cottage.


----------



## richart (May 10, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I have delusions of being a good driver of the ball   

Click to expand...

 Not thought of changing to ChippingGod ?


----------



## davemc1 (May 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Aye, Mine is because I live in Lincoln and I am a quaker 

Click to expand...

:rofl: 

Some ballonhead signed up as davemc, my original choice. Hence the 1. Annoying thing is he never even posted


----------



## One Planer (May 10, 2016)

One Plane(r)

Perfectly describes my swing (I.E Flat).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2016)

Once upon a dream, a long time ago in a far distant land, a stranger suggested that I ...

These days it's just wistful thinking


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 10, 2016)

I would have been simple Maninblack but someone registered that name in 2007 & never posted anything. I asked the editor if they could delete him but he said not.  Even thought it might be me but apparently it isn't. I wear a lot of black,  including the hat. Started to do this because I never had any stuff that matched,  black trousers & shirt with a bright top is easy.


----------



## drewster (May 10, 2016)

drewster is hardly enigmatic unfortunately. My name happens to be Andrew and i prefer Drew or versions thereof to Andy.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 10, 2016)

I am young with facial hair


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2016)

first forum i posted on many years back was a stock investing site. signed up as fundamentalist as that was my investing style. got shortened to fundy and have used that for online logins ever since


----------



## arnieboy (May 10, 2016)

I am just a young lad and play like a famous Arnie in his heyday!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 10, 2016)

arnieboy said:



			I am just a young lad and play like a famous Arnie in his heyday!
		
Click to expand...


What?  Schwarzenegger played Golf?


Ill get my coat.....again


----------



## JollyRedDevil (May 10, 2016)

I was a happy a Man United fan. I am now a Man United fan.


----------



## dewsweeper (May 10, 2016)

I have always preferred to play early morning and when I started playing in the 60's greeenkeepers used to sweep the dew off the greens with a long whippy stick.


----------



## rickg (May 10, 2016)

Mine came to me after hours of agonising over what to call myself, then I had a divine moment.


----------



## Dando (May 10, 2016)

my surname is Dandridge and for some reason when I started playing 1st team cricket at 14 the guys decided to call me Dando - they didn't even bother calling me James!
Even now, when i am playing footie or taking cricket coaching, if someone shouts out "James" i don't realise they are after me as i am so used to being called Dando.
i only answer to James with my family


----------



## Crow (May 10, 2016)

Aaaaaarrk.





Aaaaaaaaaarrrkk.


----------



## DCB (May 10, 2016)

Just used my initials, simple, even I can't  forget that one &#128521;


----------



## Rooter (May 10, 2016)

I run a successful chain of plumbing and drain clearing. http://www.rotorooter.com/


----------



## ruff-driver (May 10, 2016)

I was a famous DJ back in the 90's, this was our only top 10 in the uk

[video=youtube;y5ouLrUopko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5ouLrUopko[/video]


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 10, 2016)

Rooter said:



			I run a successful chain of plumbing and drain clearing. http://www.rotorooter.com/

Click to expand...

There's a funny smell of bovine manure in here Scooter


----------



## Rooter (May 10, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There's a funny smell of bovine manure in here Scooter 

Click to expand...

sorry love, call the office...


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 10, 2016)

Outside of the forum I have a different username that is very golf specific so too boring for here.

[video=youtube_share;7Uyrv2IOG74]https://youtu.be/7Uyrv2IOG74?t=2m53s[/video] Well I was when I joined the forum in 2010, now I work in IT in a non-IT role however.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 10, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There's a funny smell of bovine manure in here Scooter 

Click to expand...

 Advertising ! , I'm surprised it wasn't blocked :rofl:


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2016)

irip said:



			Mine is simply my initial followed by the first part of my surname, lucky i am not barry ollocks i suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Same here....truly inspiring...


----------



## HowlingGale (May 10, 2016)

drewster said:



			drewster is hardly enigmatic unfortunately. My name happens to be Andrew and i prefer Drew or versions thereof to Andy.
		
Click to expand...

Almost the same here. My Sunday name is Andrew and my family all call me Drew because my mum didn't want people calling me Andy. Why not just call me Drew in the first place. Out of them all I prefer Drew.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 10, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			Almost the same here. My Sunday name is Andrew and my family all call me Drew because my mum didn't want people calling me Andy. Why not just call me Drew in the first place. Out of them all I prefer Drew.
		
Click to expand...

Fun Fact...

Drew lives in my house.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I've never seen much hair on your head Brian  

Click to expand...

He backcombs it from his feet.


----------



## GG26 (May 10, 2016)

fundy said:



			first forum i posted on many years back was a stock investing site. signed up as fundamentalist as that was my investing style. got shortened to fundy and have used that for online logins ever since
		
Click to expand...

Did you post on the Betfair forums?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I ask one bloody question.... What was I supposed to think? You're a bit weird and you don't really drink.. All the evidence pointed to it.... 

Click to expand...


Said question also asked my me, Dan.

He does dress like someone from Witness though, I'll give you that. 

He should be called Steptoe in an Amish suit.

Actually gives me an idea for a new thread...........


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Glyn.. Will you be making the trip to Broadhurst Park/ FCUM Next year after your promotion??
		
Click to expand...

Yes Dave I will be across a few times next season if the fixtures are on a Saturday although they might clash with my religious meeting with the other Quakers :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Said question also asked my me, Dan.

He does dress like someone from Witness though, I'll give you that. 

He should be called Steptoe in an Amish suit.

Actually gives me an idea for a new thread...........
		
Click to expand...

Oi, knob, it's not my fault I look like a big issue seller.


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Did you post on the Betfair forums?
		
Click to expand...

yep for many a year until they killed it


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oi, knob, it's not my fault I look like a big issue seller.
		
Click to expand...

You've even got the sad looking dog to finish off the look, and that Kazakhstani evening suit is to die for.:whoo:


----------



## Three (May 10, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Good spot, you are the first person to recognise him. Just simply because I've been told in the past I look like him. Sort of posted as a joke waiting for someone to ask which big trophy I'd won 

Click to expand...

First person to recognise Brad Faxon? 
Just because nobody might have mentioned it, doesn't equate to not recognising a major golf star


----------



## Qwerty (May 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes Dave I will be across a few times next season if the fixtures are on a Saturday although they might clash with my religious meeting with the other Quakers :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Superb mate, I'll be in touch for it. Some big games next season :thup:

I wondered too if you was a Quaker from Lincoln Until we met at St Annes,  I though Nah, he looks nothing like a Quaker, Not that I know what a Stereotypical Quaker looks like


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 11, 2016)

Because my real name is Helen Back.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2016)

Playing for the pub darts team and wanting 155 I managed a magnificent checkout of ....145 and the word DOH involuntarily burst out of my mouth. Someone called me Homer that night and it's stuck for the best part of twenty years. No-one uses my Christian name and it took one new member of the team about two months to ask someone what it was!


----------



## Spear-Chucker (May 11, 2016)

Mines a nickname that stuck after playing in a torrential downpour and with soaking wet grips inadvertently let go of a 5 wood during a swing. The club helicoptered into the distance but fortunately no one was hurt - just a bit embarrassing, really.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 11, 2016)

First time I used a Zstar I shot an under par round which coincided with joining the forum. Gone back to pro v 1s now though.


----------



## fluffy (May 11, 2016)

Fluffy was my pet cat. Loved fetching golf balls.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 12, 2016)

Due, largely to a bout of dehli belly I reached my target weight this week...
So, I might have to drop the Mega from my moniker...

As I am known, to my 'mates', as Megaman due to my width [roundness]...
Megaman had already been spoken for, hence MegaSteve

Gonna drop the bar another 5Kg and see how I get on with that over the rest of the year..


----------

